
Ask HN: How can I work against ReCaptcha? - yellow_lead
Recaptcha by Google is preventing me from filing formal complaints on the FCC website. I firmly believe recaptcha is evil. I don&#x27;t see how we&#x27;ve come this far.<p>I can&#x27;t find any cause against this and I&#x27;m surely not alone, right? Is there any lobbying group (EFF maybe?) that is working against this?
======
gradschool
You're not alone and I sympathize. This subject has come up on HN before but
I'm too lazy to search for it. The consensus seems to be that although many
people including web developers hate captchas, spam is a genuine problem and
there isn't a good enough alternative to captchas for opposing it in the worst
cases. If you can think of a more effective and respectful method I'm sure
many people would be interested in your solution.

